# Fantasies for piano



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you have a favourite? Sometimes this wonderful, quasi-improvised, loose, easy-going form of music gets rather overlooked. I tend to like Mozart's fantasies: the 2 in C minor (KV 396 and 475), and the D minor KV 397 are very nice pieces of music. Of course Schuubert's Wanderer Fantasy is right up there along with Hummel's Op. 18 in E flat major. 

Any others worth mentioning, I'm sure there are?


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Oft forgotten is the wonderful Schubert Fantasy D940 for 4 Hands -what a melody!


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

The incomparable Arthur Rubinstein giving us the Fantasie-Impromptu of Chopin.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The Beethoven's Fantasy in G minor op. 77, the Schubert's _Wanderer Fantasy_ and Fantasy for piano 4 hands D. 940 and the Balakirev's _Islamey_ are the ones I recall at this moment. Sensational pieces.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If they count, I like the Liszt: Opera Fantasies


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Scriabin's Fantasia in B minor is, IMO, at least as good as the Ballades of Chopin. The lyrical second theme (at 1:56) is one of the best melodies I've ever heard:






Chopin's Polonaise-Fantaisie is one of his most daring works from the "late" period.






And don't forget two well-revered works of the solo repertoire Schubert's Wanderer Fantasy and Schumann's Fantasie in C.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I just recorded my first Sonata-Fantasie in g minor. It's still unlisted, you guys are getting the first opportunity to hear it. Enjoy!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

silentio said:


> Scriabin's Fantasia in B minor is, IMO, at least as good as the Ballades of Chopin. The lyrical second theme (at 1:56) is one of the best melodies I've ever heard.


Yay someone who hears it! This wonderful theme returns in the romantic climax. It can be a pretty exhausting piece overall, because it's so hyper charged, but once in a while it really works for me. It's simply an epic piece. I do prefer Sofronitsky here, despite the sound quality it is a truly exceptional recording. Just listen how he plays that theme at 1:50, the dynamic nuances in the left hand as well.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

beetzart said:


> Do you have a favourite? Sometimes this wonderful, quasi-improvised, loose, easy-going form of music gets rather overlooked. I tend to like Mozart's fantasies: the 2 in C minor (KV 396 and 475), and the D minor KV 397 are very nice pieces of music. Of course Schuubert's Wanderer Fantasy is right up there along with Hummel's Op. 18 in E flat major.
> 
> Any others worth mentioning, I'm sure there are?


Carter's Night Fantasies


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

A lot of my favourites mentioned already. Please add, if it's eligible, the Schumann Op 12 Fantasiestucke.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Schumann fantasy in C

The Schubert Fantasie for two hands and the Wanderer

Mozart Fantasy in C minor which of often played as a prelude to the sonata


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

DeepR said:


> Yay someone who hears it! This wonderful theme returns to the romantic climax. It can be a pretty exhausting piece overall, because it's so hyper charged, but once in a while it really works for me. It's simply an epic piece. I do prefer Sofronitsky here, despite the sound quality it is a truly exceptional recording. Just listen how he plays that theme at 1:50, the dynamic nuances in the left hand as well.


Nice to see another fan of this great work. I read that this piece was composed under Scriabin's "Wagner period"; it has certain rapturous flair, says of the Liebestod from Wagner's _Tristan und Isolde_, especially at the climax you mentioned.

Sofronitsky's is nice as usual. My most favorite performance is by the legendary Heinrich Neuhaus. While many other pianists seem to bang the piece, he makes it murmur and sing.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Carter's Night Fantasies


Absolutely. The version I have is by Charles Rosen, but the one by Ursula Oppens is probably better known.


----------

